# Help from Casting Platform



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

Do any of you have any luck with a trolling motor and site casting to snook and redfish from your casting platform? I find the fish set up anchor and I'm casting grunts, shrimp, Z-Man mullet, etc. All on fluorocarbon with number 2 hooks. And Nothing except the passing redfish. I was thinking of slowly cruising the flats and site casting to fish. Wanted to see if anyone could offer any tips to me. Bait or lures to use? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Where are you fishing? If you are in the mangroves and creeks, a trolling motor is your best friend. If you are out on a flat, you want to push around quietly, drop an anchor or stake out, or drift along with the wind and current. I find that once you shut your motor off, wait a few minutes and if you are near any fish, they will start showing up. I'm tossing flys, so my approach may be a little bit different than someone throwing live bait.


----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

I've been fishing around the barrier islands. I've been scouting around the islands with my trolling motor and seeing a lot of snook and redfish. I've anchored up in those areas and I'm usually good for a few redfish but no snook. I have a Whipray and being that I'm 250lbs I can't imagine poling and trying to fish at the same time by myself. I was going to head out and try some no motor zones around Caladesi island tomorrow in Clearwater. If times were different I would hire some young buck off microskiff to pole me around for a few hours. I was thinking I would get some small shrimp lures or something and give it a shot tomorrow.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm 250 also, so the struggle is real. I try and use the spotlock on my trolling motor if I'm in a current. I also cast a bunch of times, then change my bait or fly to something a little bit different. Sometimes a good light color, grey or silver, and if the snook aren't hitting right away, switch to a darker lure, black, purple, etc.. Try changing your sizes from smaller baits. Finding the fish is usually the hard part and it's frustrating when you are in the fish and they aren't biting what you are tossing at them.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

250lbs here as well with a 16 waterman. I pole the boat backwards from the bow platform. I have a stripping bucket in front of me when fly fishing or a rod tucked in my belt behind me when spin or plug fishing. When I see a fish I put the push pole between my legs. The weight is balanced much better. You can’t pole into the wind because of the flat transom but you can pole any other direction quietly. I fish solo 90% of the time and this is what I’m usually doing.


----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

Maybe I should change the title to the big boys way of fishing. Lol. Thanks for the tips. I’m heading out tomorrow With a new arsenal. I’ll have to get into flyfishing. I do it every year for rainbow trout in the mountains. The last time I was out the wind was blowing 20 and it wasn’t fun. Like playing a bad round of golf.


----------



## Thtguyrobb (Nov 1, 2019)

blueeye said:


> If times were different I would hire some young buck off microskiff to pole me around for a few hours.


you got a whipray, why would you need to hire somebody? I’m sure you could find someone to pole you around for the price of a few beers!


----------



## Thtguyrobb (Nov 1, 2019)

Hell I’ll pole you around if i can bring some fly rods and take some shots at reds lol


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

If you're in Swfl you will not sightcast to anything with the troller running to much pressure and they feel the motor vibration just my opinion get on the poling platform much more stealthy.


----------

